# bricks



## swamprat25 (Jan 7, 2011)

who all is planing on going this year to tgw at bricks


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

We'll be up there some if your talking about the one im MoMo


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone on here at bricks very often or even during tgw?


----------



## swamprat25 (Jan 7, 2011)

ive only been once the mud was great and trucks huge everything was there from a lawn mower out tearing things up yes a lawn mower, all the way up to trucks on tractr tires


----------

